
Growing Your Tech Stack: When to Say No (2015) - musha68k
https://blog.codeship.com/growing-tech-stack-say-no/
======
tracker1
Recently, and still going through a battle that was to get babel (and webpack)
into a build process for a client app in order to improve compatibility across
browsers (IE still needs to be supported).... with that in place now getting
resistance every time I try to use a new JS feature that the environment
already supports since said introduction.

It's painful... it really depends on what you are doing, but imho async/await
and object rest/spread are pretty much eminent at this point. There are other
things with less certainty, but it's hard to get people to move the marker...
harder still when it's your peers wanting to keep things stuck in the mud.

